# Game 48: Spurs @ Nets--02.10.06



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 48
San Antonio Spurs @ New Jersey Nets**
Friday February 10th, 2006
9:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES/ESPN
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 26-21


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Tony Parker*</td><td>*Manu Ginobili*</td><td>*Rasho Nesterovic*</td><td>*Bruce Bowen*</td><td>*Tim Duncan*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>19.4</td><td>15.5</td><td>5.2</td><td>7.4</td><td>19.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.7</td><td>3.7</td><td>4.2</td><td>3.8</td><td>11.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>5.7</td><td>3.2</td><td>.4</td><td>1.5</td><td>2.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Michael Finley*</td><td>*Nazr Mohammed*</td><td>*Robert Horry*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.4</td><td>4.6</td><td>5.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.5</td><td>4.4</td><td>3.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.4</td><td>.4</td><td>1.2</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>24.1</td><td>12.6</td><td>19.3</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.1</td><td>6.1</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.2</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.4</td><td>.9</td><td>4.0</td><td>.9</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.4</td><td>3.4</td><td>3.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.2</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Spurs*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 24.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 19.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 11.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Tony Parker 5.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.91</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Manu Ginobili 1.68</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .82</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Tim Duncan 2.02</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.5%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Tony Parker 54.8%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 38.8%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Bruce Bowen 45.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 86.4%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Beno Udrih 83.3%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>26-21</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-25</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>18-31</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>17-32</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-34</td><td>12.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>40-8</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>30-19</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>26-21</td><td>13.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>28-19</td><td>11..5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>24-22</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>24-23</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>24-23</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-25</td><td>16.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Spurs Lead Season Series 1-0*
01.10.06: Nets 91- Spurs 96 

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I left duncan in the lineup, but who knows. Hopefully I'll have to change that.


----------



## Vincanity15311

wat happenned to duncan


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> wat happenned to duncan


 He sat out tonight with the flu


----------



## theKidd-5

YES!! and lets hope he stays sick.. but if he does play.. we got COLLINS!!! =D


----------



## justasking?

For those in Canada, does anybody know if this game will be televised in Canada? I've browsed through Rogers Cable and I can't seem to see any schedule of this game. I've tried Sportsnet, the Score, Raptors TV, TSN, etc. Any help will be very much appreciated. Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Vinsane

vince is still due for a monster game since this is on espn it might just happen


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> vince is still due for a monster game since this is on espn it might just happen


Are you insinuating that he only *tries* in nationally televised games. :naughty: 
If he has a big game it's b/c we needed him to have a big game not b/c it's on ESPN.
Go Nets!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

This game is a really big test of character for the Nets...
why might you say?
well in my opinion we might get some respect if we do win in many ways.. you never know if the nets make it all the way to the finals...
its like for the Nets confronting their fears/hopes within this team.... in a way....

sooo i pray good luck to the Nets
and hope that Carter/Kidd/Rj and the rest of the team score consistently and play awesome defense... and i hope for record making number of scores/assist/rebounds/field goals/3 points made.... anything for us to win respect from the idiots of ESPN


----------



## VCFSO2000

Hope Duncan is out.

But if he's in..I think we can make this a very competitive game...

RJ has to play big.

Give Carter room to operate.


----------



## AND1NBA

I've got a feeling Duncan is going to play. The Nets never get any breaks. It seems that star players all way seem to get healthy when they play against the Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

What Parker had to say about Kidd sigining back to NJ
*"If you're Jason Kidd, why don't you want to come to San Antonio Spurs?" Parker said. "They're going to give you $120 million for to play with Tim Duncan. I'd sign right away. Seriously, I'm surprised Jason didn't come. I'm sure he's regretting it now."*
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/10/sports/basketball/10parker.html


----------



## L

Vinsane said:


> What Parker had to say about Kidd sigining back to NJ
> *"If you're Jason Kidd, why don't you want to come to San Antonio Spurs?" Parker said. "They're going to give you $120 million for to play with Tim Duncan. I'd sign right away. Seriously, I'm surprised Jason didn't come. I'm sure he's regretting it now."*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/10/sports/basketball/10parker.html


maybe he stayed b/c he was having a great time in jersey and the fastbreak.sadly, it didnt work out as he planned.stupid unaviodable zo kidney problems.stupid east getting better.....why dont u lets go to the finals goddamnit! LOL.
imagine if zo never had the kidney problem, that net team might hav won it. i mean zo and kmart would hav been intimdating frontcourt, then we would hav the A-Train and collins in the frontcourt(bench of course).and when kittles went hot, it always kept us in the game. and we had a kidd on one leg but he was still dominant. and then......okay, now i am hurting myself emotionally b/c i miss the days we went finals and just imaging a zo that would hAv done great if it werent for the kidney hurts even more. :boohoo: :brokenhea


----------



## JoeOtter15

i heard collins might not play, but i hope he does. he needs to shut down tim duncan (if he plays).


----------



## neoxsupreme

If Kidd played on the Spurs he'd only have like 6-7 assists a game but on the Nets he gets 8-10 assists. Dumping it down to Tim Duncan in the halfcourt set then him taking his time to make a move in the post. Slow and boring and no assist for Kidd. The Nets style is more fun and dynamic.


----------



## ghoti

Frank did a great job limiting Vaughn's minutes in the Hornets game.

He needs to do the same thing here. 

He can't overreact if Parker gets going and must keep Vaughn's minutes around the 15 minute level.


----------



## Byrdman1531

Manitee 3-0 baby

you cant handle the blubberyness


----------



## Vinsane

tim is playin


----------



## Vinsane

did you guys hear smith talkin about the nets total disrespect i wonder why he said none of that to kidd's face


----------



## XRay34

Tim playing and thats the end of the NEts

only chance they had was if he didnt play


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Tim playing and thats the end of the NEts
> 
> only chance they had was if he didnt play


why do you continue to post in this forum, IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IN THIS TEAM? thats why people are getting upset with some of your posts. It really doesnt add to the quality of the thread.


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> why do you continue to post in this forum, IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IN THIS TEAM? thats why people are getting upset with some of your posts. It really doesnt add to the quality of the thread.



Cause they ended our 10 game playoff win streak in '03 and 10 game win streak this season.

Now 12 game home win streak

38-10 is a joke right? Who gonna guard Duncan bro?


----------



## JT

I'm looking forward to this...hopefully Vince comes focused.


----------



## Jizzy

Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Petey 1


----------



## Petey

The Nets control the tip, Bowen on Carter.

Carter left hand off glass.

0-2, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my god!!!!!!!!!! VC!!!


----------



## Vinsane

someone needs to stay in tp


----------



## Petey

His counterpart Bowen drains a bucket.

2-2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

...

one handed pass to Rasho from Manu for the easy layup.

Kidd's pull up pop rims out.

Parker steps out of bounds.

4-2, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Jason Kidd sucks


----------



## Vinsane

get the ball to vc


----------



## XRay34

***** foul on RJ


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses on the fadeaway.

Manu to Duncan, Duncan misses, Kidd board.

Kidd to RJ, RJ called on the offensive as Manu flops.

4-2, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Floppo is at it again


----------



## XRay34

Parker > Kidd


----------



## XRay34

tony parker top 3 net killer


----------



## Petey

Tony Parker gets right by Kidd.

Carter puts his head down, goes glass and hits.

Duncan responds.

8-4, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

**** you Tony Parker


----------



## XRay34

lol krstic blocked twice

whata bum


----------



## XRay34

Vince!


----------



## Vinsane

pass the ball kristic
vc wit the jam


----------



## Jizzy

AHHHHH, Oh my goodness VC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

we need Jason Collins.


----------



## HB

Kidd cant stop parker and ladies and gentlemen thats vinsanity for you


----------



## Petey

RJ drains it...

Duncan can't get it to go.

Krstic backs down Rasho, blocked... blocked again.

Wow, adding to his totals, Nets ball.

Kidd to Carter, Carter can't hit the 3.

Kidd w/ the steal, Kidd to Carter, slam.

8-8.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

tony the hindu parker owns us even when he misses off tip goes in


----------



## Petey

Spurs convert, and Krstic answers.

Manu hits the 3.

Time out.

13-10, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

come on nets


----------



## XRay34

balky from perferct strangers hits the 3

wide open

13-10 spurs. timeout nj; frank disgusted on the defense as he calls timeout


----------



## HB

I thought manu was Rj's man why was he so open on that play


----------



## jarkid

Parker thinks he is an all-star now.


----------



## Jizzy

Somone guard ****in Ginobili


----------



## Vinsane

lets go nets


----------



## Vinsane

jarkid said:


> Parker thinks he is an all-star now.


he is


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> lets go nets



why dont u got cable bro


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> Parker thinks he is an all-star now.



rofl moron, he is


----------



## Jizzy

VC brought his game, where's the teams?


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> why dont u got cable bro


i got it


----------



## XRay34

what the heck

rj bad pass to carter turnover

next play carter bad pass to rj turnover


----------



## Petey

Horry replaces Duncan.

Nets turn it over.

Manu's pass picked off by Carter, Carter throws it way too far over RJ's head.

Spurs ball.

Nets 3rd TO.

LOL

RJ flops on Manu.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pathetic

so many turnovers


----------



## Jizzy

Rasho Nestorvic is killing us


----------



## Petey

Carter the drive, off the bottom of the rim, Horry misses the 3, Carter the board.

Robinson has 1 rim out from deep.

Kidd blocking Parker!

Carter gets the ball stolen from Manu.

Manu grazes the rim on a 3.

Krstic w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## HB

No foul on that play come on refs


----------



## XRay34

another turnover...speechless


----------



## XRay34

Parker 3rd layup

15-10 SA


----------



## Petey

RJ loses it on the way up.

Spurs pull it back, and Parker gets to the hoop again.

15-10, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my ****in god, Rasho


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, hits.

Parker to Rasho, Rasho drains one.

17-12, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Beautiful pass by Carter. Nets need foul Parker give him a body check


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, Rasho fouls him, can't hit but going to the line for 2.

Vaughn and Padgett in.

Kidd and Robinson will get breathers.

RJ hits both.

17-14, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Parker to Horry, misses, Parker with the board, Spurs call a time out.

Still 17-14, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

TO Spurs


----------



## jarkid

good job, vaughn draws the foul


----------



## XRay34

TOny Parker too good man christ he good


----------



## Jizzy

The refs suck. They call so many ticky tack fouls. Why don't they do VC like Kunta Kenta and chop off his foot?


----------



## AJC NYC

Lets go nets
we are gonna win


----------



## AJC NYC

Everyone hates the nets


----------



## XRay34

get a fn reb


----------



## Petey

Finley has checked in with Duncan.

Finley misses, Horry misses the put back?

Horry misses the 3.

Padgett w/ the board.

Krstic hits!

Good show, will open the lane for RJ and Carter.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Krstic is good.


----------



## Jizzy

I'm begginy you, get a fn rebound


----------



## mjm1

**** you padgett, loses the ball

committs the foul, get out of the nba.


----------



## XRay34

5 Turnovers for NJ still 1st quarter.


----------



## Jizzy

Holy ****, Van Exel is in. That guy is a Nets killer


----------



## HB

Kristic has got a really good jumper. Turnovers are killing the nets


----------



## jarkid

Scott Padgett lost the ball !!


----------



## Petey

Finley misses, RJ w/ the board.

Carter throws it to Padgett who fudges it up... Spurs ball.

NVE in for Parker.

Apparently none of the Spurs are healthy.

Padgett called on the foul trying to chase Horry around.

Good show, Horry. They all flop?

Wright in.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

wow, antoine wright is in !


----------



## Jizzy

oh my ****in god


----------



## mjm1

frank is a moron, the biggest in the league.


----------



## XRay34

omfg nick 28 footer

22-16 5-0 run spurs

***** lineup


----------



## Petey

Wright in for Carter.

Manu with the pull up, hits over RJ.

Vaughn to Padgett, Wright to Padgett.

Padgett to RJ, RJ to Vaughn to Padgett. Horry w/ the block.

NVE drops the 3.

22-16, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> Holy ****, Van Exel is in. That guy is a Nets killer


you got it, he made a three.


----------



## Vinsane

without vince in the game we suck


----------



## Petey

RJ to Padgett, misses, Spurs come away with the board, NVE misses the long 3 to end the quarter.

22-16, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

22-16 Spurs END 1

Nets went to scott padgett 2x with 3 sec on shot clock

and f lawrence frank and his bs lineup


----------



## HB

Lack of scorers, big issue


----------



## Jizzy

I told you guys Van Exel is a net killer. So is Rasho, Bowen, Ginobili, Parker and Duncan. they should rename that team the San Antonio Net killers


----------



## jarkid

just relax, we might win.


----------



## AJC NYC

we will win


----------



## SetShotWilly

Why is Frank so predictable? Does he think the opposing teams dont study their games?


----------



## Jizzy

I have a really big headache


----------



## jarkid

jizzy said:


> I told you guys Van Exel is a net killer. So is Rasho, Bowen, Ginobili, Parker and Duncan. they should rename that team the San Antonio Net killers


funny, you should say San Antonio Nets-Beater team.


----------



## Petey

TIM THOMAS IN THE HOUSE!!!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

24-16 Spurs

14-6 Run


----------



## JoeOtter15

lets cry


----------



## Jizzy

I don't wanna watch this anymore


----------



## Petey

Carter called goaltending on Duncan.

Carter misses the 3?

Nets down to 37% shooting.

Manu gives it up, TO.

Kidd to Vaughn on the wing.

Nets pull it out.

Carter can't hit.

Nets w/ the board.

Turnover.

Spurs turn it over on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Its over

nothing going our waythey too good on defensive end and good enough on O to put it away


----------



## XRay34

jeez looka that f'n defense

nothing


----------



## mjm1

uke:


----------



## HB

Nets are too freaking sloppy, wheres the passion


----------



## JoeOtter15

cliffy!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

wtf is vc doing


----------



## JoeOtter15

Hell Yeah

3 Points For Jkidd


----------



## Petey

Carter w/ a high archer.

Robinson converts off the board.

Finley misses, Kidd board.

Kidd with the pull up 3.

Looks over at the Spurs bench.

24-21, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, maybe I'll start watching again.


----------



## jarkid

Jason kidd for three.


----------



## HB

LOL did I just see Kidd make a hand signal. Thats a first


----------



## JoeOtter15

im just curious, are most of you guys watching this on espn or YES?


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> I don't wanna watch this anymore


This is why people think Spurs boring and they right

I'll give them their respect, great team but god you need Red Bull to watch their games


----------



## XRay34

JoeOtter15 said:


> im just curious, are most of you guys watching this on espn or YES?


espn, cause HD


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> LOL did I just see Kidd make a hand signal. Thats a first


Really? :eek8: What did he do exactly??


----------



## jarkid

Scott padgett must just stand there catch the ball then shoot.


----------



## AJC NYC

SO why do u think Tim Thomas is there??


----------



## JoeOtter15

Carter15Nets said:


> espn, cause HD


i feel bad for you, listening to bill walton


----------



## Jizzy

Bill walton is the best, He's hilarious and loves RJ


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> Really? :eek8: What did he do exactly??


Kinda like what Damon Jones does, but it wasnt that flashy.


----------



## XRay34

JoeOtter15 said:


> i feel bad for you, listening to bill walton


mark jackson isnt any better


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Kinda like what Damon Jones does, but it wasnt that flashy.


Thanks Hbwoy. Wow. Thats a first. :eek8:


----------



## HB

Good D by the nets


----------



## JoeOtter15

how many airballs is that for ginobli?


----------



## Petey

Sean Marks in.

Manu air balls another 3.

His 2nd?

Nets ball.

Carter to Cliff, to Kidd, Kidd hits the 3... AND THE FOUL!

Nets w/ a chance to go up!

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

J-kidd Y Uno


----------



## XRay34

kidd 4 point play


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Now THAT'S a veteran move! Kidd and one!


----------



## jarkid

okay, i would watch what did kidd do ?


----------



## HB

Kiddo with the wily move, 3 pts and 1 and makes the FT too


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my goodness, Jaosn Kidd!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

cant take the fn lead


----------



## Petey

Foot on the line.

Kidd on the line, tied up.

Nets 8-0 run.

NVE misses, RJ board.

Kidd on the push.

Carter across the court to RJ.

RJ misses.

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

Rj Cmon Man


----------



## SetShotWilly

Petey said:


> Sean Marks in.
> 
> Manu air balls another 3.
> 
> His 2nd?
> 
> Nets ball.
> 
> Carter to Cliff, to Kidd, Kidd hits the 3... AND THE FOUL!
> 
> Nets w/ a chance to go up!
> 
> -Petey


That was a 2 not 3


----------



## JoeOtter15

are you KIDDING ME!?!? SPURS BALL???


----------



## Petey

Duncan misses.

Nets and Marks battling for the board.

Marks was out of ball, but the refs get the call wrong.

Finley called on the offensive foul.

Krstic coming in.

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

thanks mike


----------



## HB

Am really impressed with the overall D though. Guys are staying in front of their men, they are forcing SA into taking perimeter shots. Hopefully those shots dont go down


----------



## Jizzy

What a bs call. Padgett clearly fouled Finley


----------



## XRay34

Nets D good tonight

Botht eams good D tonight


----------



## Petey

Spurs called on a foul, none shooting.

Parker back.

Carter drops on in off the screen.

Parker hits again.

Tied up again.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Tony Parker's 4th layup of the game already

26-26


----------



## JoeOtter15

did u just see VC??

i love how mark jackson always says the most obvious things.


----------



## jarkid

Nets 8-0 run, 26:24


----------



## Petey

Carter changing gears and hits.

Finely rims a 3...

Spurs up 1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Finley for 3 good

29-28 SPurs


----------



## JoeOtter15

stupid mike


----------



## jarkid

Parker is the king of layup, but a **** jump shooter


----------



## Vinsane

kristic serves up timmy


----------



## JoeOtter15

krstic is the most dominant center in the league


----------



## Jizzy

Krstic you ****in anilmal


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter and Krstic seem to connect well.


----------



## JoeOtter15

butter fingers :dead:


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, draws TD, to Krstic... SLAM.

Finley short, Carter board.

Kidd blocked by Duncan.

Cliff drives, off his foot.

Parker to Finley.

Nets time out.

31-30, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Pathetic Cliff Robinson can't dribble all he good for is set shots

and cause of it finley hits layup

spurs up 1

4 point swing


----------



## mjm1

**** you robinson, lol


----------



## justasking?

Seems that RJ is awfully quiet so far? How has he been?


----------



## jarkid

defend the three pointer.


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> Parker is the king of layup, but a **** jump shooter



his shot is wet kid

whatchu talkin bout

he always swooshes

what he 54% this year

time for u to stop talking crap when u dont know nothing

earlier u said parker playing like he thinks he an all-star....HE IS AN ALL-STAR


----------



## HB

I hope ESPN notes that this is what basketball should be like. Put the Nets on more


----------



## wonka137

kidd and RJ are just playing horrible right now, I dont even think their trying on defense


----------



## JoeOtter15

Carter15Nets said:


> Pathetic Cliff Robinson can't dribble all he good for is set shots
> 
> and cause of it finley hits layup
> 
> spurs up 1
> 
> 4 point swing


are you kidding!?!? cliffy is our main man off the bench. he can do more than shoot. he rebounds (not well) and he can pas... ok so all he can do is shoot, but hes pretty damn good at that.


----------



## Jizzy

Why do the Nets get easily intimadted by what the analysists say?


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> Seems that RJ is awfully quiet so far? How has he been?


He has been alright. Basically one of the guys so far, hopefully he will get more involved


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> He has been alright. Basically one of the guys so far, hopefully he will get more involved


Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> his shot is wet kid
> 
> whatchu talkin bout
> 
> he always swooshes
> 
> what he 54% this year
> 
> time for u to stop talking crap when u dont know nothing
> 
> earlier u said parker playing like he thinks he an all-star....HE IS AN ALL-STAR


you misunderstand me , damn you !

**** = king

and he thinks he is an all-star because he is picked to all-star game, so i say that, understand?

retarted !


----------



## JoeOtter15

wow bill walton said something intelligent


----------



## mjm1

jefferson fouled HARD, no call


----------



## XRay34

what bs

rj was fouled

parker layup good

5th of the game

f this man


----------



## Petey

Jefferson hits the deck, Parker in the lane... wild shot goes down.

Carter to Krstic... HITS!

33-32, Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

whos up for sloppy joes :boohoo:


----------



## Petey

Parker misses, Horry board, misses, Krstic w/ the ball.

Nets go back dooor... turnover again.

Nets can't pull ahead?

Finely... Carter gets a piece, out of bounds, still Spurs ball.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

robinson whats the ****ing matter?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> you misunderstand me , damn you !
> 
> **** = king
> 
> and he thinks he is an all-star because he is picked to all-star game, so i say that, understand?
> 
> retarted !


u said king at layups then u said "BUT" a ***** jump shooter

to me that sounds like SHlT jumper shooter


----------



## jmk

Cliff is really killing us. He looks horrible.


----------



## Jizzy

Why doesn't RJ ever come thorugh on nationally televised games?


----------



## HB

RJ gets no respect whatsoever from the refs


----------



## jarkid

kidd must shoot more three so that we can win this game easily.


----------



## XRay34

foul finally called on RJ

spurs transition D is rediculous


----------



## JoeOtter15

jefferson is playing bad, but getting to foul line often


----------



## Petey

Krstic the block on PARKER!

RJ to Kidd, Kidd to RJ... RJ gets contact, throws it up, Bowen in the stands.

RJ hits.

Tied game.

RJ hits.

33-34, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

what a defensive sequence by the nets wow


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> u said king at layups then u said "BUT" a ***** jump shooter
> 
> to me that sounds like SHlT jumper shooter


haha, okay, he is a NICE jump shooter, are you satisfied?


----------



## XRay34

vc just did bruce bowen dirty

sick


----------



## JoeOtter15

VC is playing like VC!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets with some nice D.

Spurs 24 second shot clock violation.

Btw, Carter on Parker.

Kidd around Cliff's screen.

Carter fading... over Bowen.

33-36, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

when will they understand?? DO NOT GIVE IT TO CLIFF ROBINSON!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

That's my mans ane em VC


----------



## JoeOtter15

kr-kr-kr-kr-krsitc


----------



## XRay34

Krstic's shot is water tonight

38-33 nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Carter's making it look easy against Bowen, and Krstic is hitting every shot and grabbing rebounds left and right. Go Nets!


----------



## HB

If Kristic plays like this all season, I can see the arguement as a top 5-10 center. By the way Vince is too good


----------



## Petey

Bowen to Finley, misses, Krstic board.

Kidd to Krstic... HITS!

Spurs scoreless in the last 3 minutes.

Pumped yet guys?

33-38; Nets!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

That's my mans and em Krstic. Great quote by Bill Walton...

" When Krstic plays in cohesivness, watch out for the New Jersey nets" It sounded so sweet


----------



## Omega

yeah im glad kristc is hot. too bad cliffy is not


----------



## jarkid

Nenad is the next Tim Duncan !


----------



## HB

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> when will they understand?? DO NOT GIVE IT TO CLIFF ROBINSON!!!!!


I agree Cliff is playing like crap.


----------



## squaleca

VC needs to go to the line though!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

Petey said:


> Bowen to Finley, misses, Krstic board.
> 
> Kidd to Krstic... HITS!
> 
> Spurs scoreless in the last 3 minutes.
> 
> Pumped yet guys?
> 
> 33-38; Nets!
> 
> -Petey


i want a blowout!

I played this game on xbox and we won 98-74


----------



## jarkid

Krstic All Star said:


> Carter's making it look easy against Bowen, and Krstic is hitting every shot and grabbing rebounds left and right. Go Nets!


Bowen is too old now, he has no idea on VC unless he stretches his foot under VC.


----------



## AJC NYC

NEts!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

squaleca said:


> VC needs to go to the line though!!!!


Its not that easy. He has been driving, but the refs arent calling. RJ has been driving too and the same results. SA is packing the lane to add to all that.


----------



## NR 1

Go Curly, Go Nets


----------



## JoeOtter15

if the nets can keep up this pace, they will need more fridays


----------



## ghoti

The Nets have the best two players on either team tonight.


----------



## Omega

dang parker with all his points off layups and he said the best part about being him is dating eva lmao


----------



## JoeOtter15

omfg CLIFFY WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## XRay34

Cliff single handedly trying to lose this game


----------



## Jizzy

Get a fn rebound


----------



## squaleca

cut CR some slack hes only taken 3 fg attempts!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

we really need collins right now

nice pass VC!!!


----------



## Omega

can i say carter is the best passing SG in the league????


----------



## JoeOtter15

get cliffy out


----------



## Petey

Bowen can't handle the pass.

Spurs w/ 8 TO.

Carter, Kidd, Robinson, misses.

Parker, Manu, Bowen, misses. Nazr w/ the O board, blocked.

Hits.

Kidd on the back door cut, hits.

Carter w/ the assist, his 4th.

Parker to Nazr.

Nets 1st team foul... on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Effin refs that was a clean poke by Kristic, not a foul


----------



## JoeOtter15

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> can i say carter is the best passing SG in the league????


hell yea


----------



## JoeOtter15

what are they thinking!?!?!? GIVE THE BALL TO VINCE


----------



## jarkid

JoeOtter15 said:


> we really need collins right now
> 
> nice pass VC!!!


we need a healthy Collins in the playoffs, so it's okay that he isn't playing now. he is a shaq defender.


----------



## JoeOtter15

RJ IS THE NEXT mJ


----------



## XRay34

RJ said f this im dunking it

8 sec to go

5
4
3
2
1

WOWWWWWWWWWWW biggest bs foul

manu to the line


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my ****in god, ****in refs. Kidd blocked that


----------



## Petey

Parker draws the defenders... to Manu, drives, hits the floater.

Carter to Krstic, can't hit.

Krstic needs to take jumpers.

Parker loses it.

Loses Manu...

37-42, Nets.

DAMNIT!

Robinson called on the foul with 1.2 left?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Robinson Nooooooo


----------



## JoeOtter15

:boohoo: manu i hate u


----------



## HB

Is this a home game? CAuse i can swear this refs are on the spurs side.


----------



## XRay34

JoeOtter15 said:


> hell yea


Wade


----------



## Petey

Manu hits the 1st.

Manu hits the 2nd.

Nets time out.

39-42, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

walton said carter is playing at such a higher level than his teammates that he needs to be careful of being fustrated. walton is kinda annoying but at least he aint biased to all the teams with good records. and he says nice things about our team unlike some analysists.


----------



## JoeOtter15

MANU SUCKS

duh duh dun dun dun

MANU SUCKS

duh duh dun dun dun

MANU SUCKS

duh duh dun dun dun


----------



## neoxsupreme

Remember guys the Spurs shot an unusually great percentage from the line last time we played them which won them the game. That won't happen this time.


----------



## squaleca

1.2 sec hmm wonder who franks gonna draw up a play for??


----------



## JoeOtter15

walton is still retarded


----------



## GNG

Anyone hear Bill Walton before the game say Tony Parker was "5'9, maybe 5'10?"

:raised_ey


----------



## JoeOtter15

but today isnt bad


----------



## Jizzy

I swear if the refs are gonna call bs calls, then they should just do Kidd like Kunta kenta and chop off his foot?


----------



## jarkid

what do you want ? Cliff ! get a foul within 1 sec left.


----------



## JoeOtter15

Rawse said:


> Anyone hear Bill Walton before the game say Tony Parker was "5'9, maybe 5'10?"
> 
> :raised_ey


yes


----------



## Petey

Cliff inbounding. To Kidd, half court. Gets rim.

39-42, Nets at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Duncan is hobbling out there, while Krstic is killing. Can't help but love this.


----------



## JoeOtter15

i take that back about walton having a good day

he just said this is a good game...

this is the sloppiest nets game yet this season


----------



## AJC NYC

Does anybody know our record after leading at the half??


----------



## HB

Rawse said:


> Anyone hear Bill Walton before the game say Tony Parker was "5'9, maybe 5'10?"
> 
> :raised_ey


Lol which would make Kidd around 6'1 and we all know thats not true


----------



## JoeOtter15

Petey said:


> Cliff inbounding. To Kidd, half court. Gets rim.
> 
> 39-42, Nets at the half.
> 
> -Petey


that shot didnt even look close at all as it was going up


----------



## NR 1

this is good stuff


----------



## squaleca

k all we have to do is tie them in 3rd quarter and the game is ours!!!!


----------



## mjm1

JoeOtter15 said:


> i take that back about walton having a good day
> 
> he just said this is a good game...
> 
> this is the sloppiest nets game yet this season


the nets are leading by 3 against arguably the best team in the nba, i'd call it a good game.


----------



## XRay34

42-39 I'll take it.

Look for Duncan to get going in 2nd half though.


----------



## AJC NYC

does anyone know our record after leading at the half??


----------



## wonka137

I think cliff has a limit of only 5 good games during the season, And yes I'm serious


----------



## JoeOtter15

squaleca said:


> k all we have to do is tie them in 3rd quarter and the game is ours!!!!


no we have to be winning

our record after tying is not that great...


----------



## mjm1

wonka137 said:


> I think cliff has a limit of only 5 good games during the season, And yes I'm serious


really, because ive counted at least a dozen so far


----------



## neoxsupreme

Even though we're winning right now we are playing into the Spurs' game. We're @ home, they have to play Nets' game. That means run, run, run, and run some more. Solid half by the Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

wonka137 said:


> I think cliff has a limit of only 5 good games during the season, And yes I'm serious


 :|


----------



## XRay34

wonka137 said:


> I think cliff has a limit of only 5 good games during the season, And yes I'm serious



I remember today seeing crap load of rejections for a Cliff for Udonis Haslem deal


people are mind boggling, 39 year old guy who avg 6, sure has good games once a while and has been solid bench player but for a guy thats young and is capable of 12/10

christ...


----------



## squaleca

i dont know why coaches dont make VC a duncan type player just run posts plays for him down low and wed be unstopable!!! think about it!! it would just like the suns and amare!!!


----------



## ghoti

wonka137 said:


> I think cliff has a limit of only 5 good games during the season, And yes I'm serious


Is "serious" another word for "flat out wrong"?


----------



## jarkid

Tim Duncan of today plays like Jason Collins, haha.


----------



## GM3

Steven A. Smith "Chris Robinson!" WTF!?


----------



## neoxsupreme

AJC NYC said:


> does anyone know our record after leading at the half??


I don't know the numbers but its very good.


----------



## squaleca

if we tie the 3rd quarter wed be up by 3 going into 4rth!!!!


----------



## mjm1

Grandmazter3 said:


> Steven A. Smith "Chris Robinson!" WTF!?


i believe he was thinking krstic when he was saying robinson.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Steven A. Smith "Chris Robinson!" WTF!?


 I should just go to espn and be like "Hey, can I have a job" and when they say no just be like "BUT. I. CAN. YELL. AND. PUT. SPACES. BETWEEN. THINGS. I. SAY.", they'd hire me on the spot.


----------



## GM3

mjm1 said:


> i believe he was thinking krstic when he was saying robinson.


No, he said Chris Robinson and then he said Krstic.


----------



## mjm1

Grandmazter3 said:


> No, he said Chris Robinson and then he said Krstic.


lol


----------



## XRay34

1 Half from beating Pistons and Spurs and Heat within 2 weeks.


----------



## Omega

yo SAS just called us a formidable foe. pretty tight. and him and greg anthony just agreed that the heat cant beat us. this is the first time ive ever heard SAS talk about our team and its quite a contrast to the negative things everyone says he's always saying. he also said kidd should be and all star


----------



## ghoti

Hbwoy said:


> Lol which would make Kidd around 6'1 and we all know thats not true


Haha. They were just talking and Parker is almost the same height as Kidd.

Walton must be blind.


----------



## ghoti

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I should just go to espn and be like "Hey, can I have a job" and when they say no just be like "BUT. I. CAN. YELL. AND. PUT. SPACES. BETWEEN. THINGS. I. SAY.", they'd hire me on the spot.


Haha!

Good idea.


----------



## neoxsupreme

The 3rd quarter is winning time. As long as the Nets have a 5 to 10 pt lead after 3 I'll feel comfortable and relieved. Go Nets!


----------



## Jizzy

Ok, 3rd quarter. the most impostant quarter. We need to come out strong and put them away


----------



## Vinsane

second half about to start
vince needs to take us away


----------



## ghoti

jizzy said:


> Ok, 3rd quarter. the most impostant quarter. We need to come out strong and put them away


That's a great idea, because the Spurs are lethal in the 4th quarter.


----------



## GM3

Lets go NJ!q


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon RJ


----------



## Petey

Manu misses, RJ board.

RJ on the other end can't finish the dunk.

Manu hits a 3 now.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

jefferson, nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GM3

San Antonio misses

RJ misses a dunk

Ginoboli hits a 3, tied game at 42


----------



## XRay34

stupid rj

impossible dunk

manu hits 3

that f;'ndjiojfiop

tie


----------



## XRay34

5-0 RUn in 20 seconds

spurs up 2


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jizzy

Terrible start


----------



## jarkid

oh..s**t ! ginobili for three.


----------



## XRay34

wow cliff sucks


----------



## GM3

RJ turns it over

Parker lays it up

44-42 Spurs

Nets Turn it over

Duncan scores

46-42 Spurs


----------



## XRay34

and now the duncan ownage

7-0 run in 50 seconds

spurs up 4


----------



## mjm1

****


----------



## Vinsane

why the **** is vince not gettin the ball


----------



## HB

RJ is out of it today


----------



## jarkid

Spurs 7:0 run... damn


----------



## mjm1

who ever believes cliff robinson is a starter in the nba, IS WRONG


----------



## Jizzy

That was a terrible strech right there


----------



## XRay34

Cliff more pathetic than RJ tonight

Walking statue.


----------



## Petey

Jefferson throws it away, Parker converts.

Spurs up 2.

...

Nets time out.

Cliff Robinson off a time out hits.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## wonka137

RJ is such a ***** piece of crap it isnt funny--- oh yeah frank nice play calling going to our worst player on the first two plays of the half when krstic and carter are tearing it up


----------



## XRay34

Spurs scoring at will

krstic misses layup


----------



## GM3

Krstic misses

Duncan misses

Krstic turnover

Spurs turnover

RJ will shoot 2 on Rasho


----------



## Petey

Duncan to Bowen, to the left hand, hits off the glass.

Carter to Krstic, misses.

Duncan misses, RJ w/ the board.

RJ to Cliff, to Krstic, Duncan knocks it away.

...

RJ goes down foul on Rasho, RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

im so upset with jefferson


----------



## wonka137

Fudge RJ


----------



## Jizzy

RJ is just not there tonight


----------



## XRay34

Game over


----------



## GM3

RJ goes 1 of 2

48-45 Spurs

Ginoboli makes Crazy shot

50-45 Spurs

Carter misses

Offensive foul on RJ (2nd)


----------



## SetShotWilly

Maybe rj is trying too hard after getting snubbed from ASG


----------



## jarkid

a terrible third quarter !!! vc should outscore manu ginobili!!


----------



## mjm1

GET OUT OF THE NBA JEFFERSON, get out of the gAAAAAMMMMMMMME


----------



## Jizzy

Jefferson has verly low bball IQ


----------



## Sánchez AF

mjm1 said:


> GET OUT OF THE NBA JEFFERSON, get out of the gAAAAAMMMMMMMME


Whats up with that


----------



## XRay34

refs turning into a joke


----------



## Vinsane

vince is gettin hacked all over


----------



## XRay34

4 turnovers in 5 min


----------



## wonka137

am I missing somthing? why is RJ still in the game? he is losjng this game all by him self


----------



## GM3

Parker misses

Nets take in

Carter loses and Nets turnover

almost every posses has been a turnover!

Duncan hits

52-45 Spurs


----------



## Jizzy

The Spurs are just mentally stronger


----------



## XRay34

duncan hits

52-45

13-3 spursin 3rd


----------



## jarkid

we are over...........


----------



## Petey

Back, sorry.

Duncan over Krstic, Spurs up 7.

Nets have 5 TO already?

Krstic to Carter, misses, Kidd the LONG board.

Carter driving, tough angle, uses the english and hits.

-Petey


----------



## HB

i think vince is mad


----------



## Sánchez AF

Nice Finish by Carter


----------



## XRay34

Horrible!!!!!!!!!! FN HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and cxliff robinson sucks

wheres the people that blew him


----------



## mjm1

Unforced Turnoversssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Vinsane

they gotta get vince some shots


----------



## Petey

Bowen's runner won't go.

Robinson misses, Kidd w/ the LONG board...

to RJ? Out of bounds...

Spurs ball.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Carter lays it up

52-47 Spurs

Bowen misses

Kidd overthrows and RJ cant make it

52-47 Spurs

Spurs will have the ball


----------



## purplehaze89

RJ is playing pathetic. Absolutely atrocious. All these people who bash Carter when he has a bad game. And here RJ is completely having the worst game any of the Big Three has had all season long.


----------



## wonka137

cliff and RJ have to be taken out, I dont give a damn who you put in, just put some one in


----------



## JoeOtter15

has anyone else noticed that RJ has been horrible at catchin oops this season?


----------



## Jizzy

RJ is just not there. Every single ESPN game I swear RJ dissapears.


----------



## GM3

Fair weather fans are great, Everybody loves RJ when hes getting the And 1 but when he struggles hes the worst player in the league. Real Nice.


----------



## wonka137

doesnt really matter, were done, carter is ice cold and the rest of the team sucks, are we dont give krstic the ball


----------



## XRay34

Cliff Robinson = Trash

Now maybe Thorn realizes and pulls trigger on a deal for PF


----------



## mjm1

wonka137 said:


> doesnt really matter, were done, carter is ice cold and the rest of the team sucks, are we dont give krstic the ball


are you even watching the game.


----------



## AND1NBA

Is there a blizzard over in Jersey right now? Just heard it on the news,


----------



## SetShotWilly

jizzy said:


> RJ is just not there. Every single ESPN game I swear RJ dissapears.


And people wonder why he doesnt get many votes for ASG..


----------



## jarkid

wonka137 said:


> cliff and RJ have to be taken out, I dont give a damn who you put in, just put some one in


rj has too many turnovers today, it's terrible.


----------



## wonka137

no I quit watching after they went on a 9-0 run and up to that point he didnt touch it


----------



## Sánchez AF

Duncan with an ugly shot- Nenad with jump shot


----------



## Petey

Duncan can't hit the bank shot, Krstic w/ the board.

Kidd to RJ.

Finley in, on RJ.

RJ to Krstic... HITS

See?

He should just rock it from outside the paint.

Parker to Duncan, can't hit.

Kidd board.

Cliff misses, but Krstic is fouled by Rasho.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Rasho With the Foul. Cliff should take the 3 in the first open look


----------



## HB

Nenad is really playing well this game, good hustle big man


----------



## Omega

spurs playing good transition d damn


----------



## GM3

Duncan misses

Krstic makes it 

52-49 Spurs

Duncan misses

Lose ball foul on Rasho (4th)

Nets have it, new clock


----------



## mjm1

ive noticed that robinson is a real chucker


----------



## Jizzy

Take that *****


----------



## jarkid

oh ya, nesterovic has 4 fouls.


----------



## Sánchez AF

If anyone have the chance to catch the Game on ESPN DEPORTES u gotta love the announcers


----------



## Petey

Rasho and Duncan to the bench, 4:12 to go in the quarter.

Parker fouls Carter, 3rd team foul.

Nets hold on to it, and Nets loses it in traffic.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

refs are a joke. and we thought that miami game was bad...


----------



## mjm1

that was a foul if i ever saw one in the nba.


----------



## GM3

Parker(1st) fouls Carter

Just wondering are you all watching ESPN or YES?

Nets Ball!

Krstic will go to the line for 2 on Nazr


----------



## Vinsane

vince is gettin no calls


----------



## Sánchez AF

Foul on Nenad By Nazr. Close to 3 point play


----------



## HB

This Vince and Kristic combo is really nice


----------



## Jizzy

Nice play by krstic. But if that was Kmart, he would have gotten fouled and ripped the rim off.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Vinsane said:


> vince is gettin no calls


Seriously. It's ridiculous.


----------



## GM3

Krstic goes 1 for 2

52-50 Spurs


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic is fouled... Ball bounces... no, can't hit.

But to the line.

Krstic hits 1 of 2.

Nets down 2, 52-50; Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Omega

ill say it agian. carter is the best passin sg in the nba


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hbwoy said:


> This Vince and Kristic combo is really nice


Agree. The cut to the basket by Nenad its been working as good as his mid range shot.


----------



## Petey

Finley to Nazr, and hits.

Carter in the paint... can't hit.

Carter is no 7 of 18 from the field.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

VC is frustrated


----------



## JoeOtter15

how many reboubnds do we have? 2? 3?


----------



## Petey

Upon the board's return.

Marc Jackson checking in.

Nets down 6. Nets ball.

Carter to Padgett, to Kidd, to RJ.

RJ puts it up, pushed... going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

The Spurs are pullin away


----------



## XRay34

its over

gonna be 9 point lead now

rj and cliff lost this game

and nets are 1-10 from threes


----------



## Sánchez AF

Vince Sharing some laughs with Horry after land on Parker


----------



## Sánchez AF

Carter15Nets said:


> its over
> 
> gonna be 9 point lead now
> 
> rj and cliff lost this game
> 
> and nets are 1-10 from threes


Easy my friend a lot of game left


----------



## wonka137

god please show RJ that he is a horrible basketball player so he will stop touching the ball --- alot of game left? were the worst damn team the league while losing in the 4TH! what the hell are you talking about alot of game left? STFU


----------



## Petey

... And when the board is back again, Carter misses to end the 3rd.

Nets down 7, 59-52; Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

nets lose there is no way we can win


----------



## XRay34

1-11 from downtown

many of them wide open

padgett/cliff bums

59-52 end 3rd

nets 2-20 something after 3 when down, good luck coming back vs the 38-10 spurs


----------



## Sánchez AF

wonka137 said:


> god please show RJ that he is a horrible basketball player so he will stop touching the ball


Hes a hell of a player.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Down just 7. Could be much worse. Time to step it up again, just like in the second quarter.


----------



## AND1NBA

Only 10 points in the quarter?


----------



## JoeOtter15

lets cry


----------



## Sánchez AF

Whats up with all these Jefferson Hate


----------



## Jizzy

The Spurs are frustrating VC and it's more difficult for him knowing that RJ didn't show up tonight


----------



## AJC NYC

the nets will win


----------



## purplehaze89

Vince is playing pretty poorly also. We're lucky to be only down by 7. WE need to step it up. No more otuside jumpers, keep attacking. We're playing pretty decent defense, we just need to knock down jumpers.


----------



## neoxsupreme

What's the use of Padgett and Cliff if they can't hit open shots?


----------



## mjm1

AJC NYC said:


> the nets will win


positive is goooooooooooood.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Someone from the bench needs to step in. 0 points by the Bench so far


----------



## JoeOtter15

y u people so negative???


----------



## JoeOtter15

AJC NYC said:


> so who on the spurs team do u think sucks every refs dicks


they have orgis


----------



## AND1NBA

jizzy said:


> The Spurs are frustrating VC and it's more difficult for him knowing that RJ didn't show up tonight


Take your multi personalities and get the hell outta here! :curse:


----------



## JoeOtter15

if the nets lose i am never coming back here again. I KNOW THEY WILL WIN!!!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

purplehaze89 said:


> Vince is playing pretty poorly also. We're lucky to be only down by 7. WE need to step it up. No more otuside jumpers, keep attacking. We're playing pretty decent defense, we just need to knock down jumpers.


 Vince is attacking. Their just a team with real BIGS so Carter can't really prepare for them in practice seeing as how our frontcourt sucks!


----------



## Jizzy

mjm1 said:


> positive is goooooooooooood.




Look who's talking about positive. Surprise surprise


----------



## JoeOtter15

rj dont be gay


----------



## Sánchez AF

RJ miss. 

DEFENSE !!!


----------



## HB

The difference is clear. SA superior bench, Nets bench didnt even show up


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Everybody calm down a bit. It's 7 points, not 17, and not 27.


----------



## JoeOtter15

Finally Mark


----------



## XRay34

wheres vincent


----------



## Jizzy

Mjax!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Jackson with the first bench points. Manu with a to 4 total


----------



## AJC NYC

Zero points in 5 min and still only down by 5


----------



## JoeOtter15

nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win. nets will win.


----------



## XRay34

Marc Jackson never passes


----------



## Jizzy

Rj!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB

RJ finally!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

JEFFERSON!!! "Excuse me while I kiss the sky!"


----------



## XRay34

wheres vc


----------



## JoeOtter15

RJ IS THE NEXT mJ

im serious... :biggrin:


----------



## Sánchez AF

Mr. Mark " Handle" Jackson lose the ball Nazr with an ugly shot

Kidd miss the 3 get the Rebound

RJ with an Awesome dunk, " Hey Duncan smile for the picture"


----------



## Petey

Sorry... back.

RJ with a slam.

Manu throws it away.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

JoeOtter15 said:


> RJ IS THE NEXT mJ
> 
> im serious... :biggrin:



dr. j yes

mj no


----------



## Krstic All-Star

And another layup by RJ! 59-58!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Thats RJ 59-58 Sours up


----------



## JoeOtter15

thats JEFFERSON AGAIN AT THE RIM.

nice pass manu BTW


----------



## Jizzy

RJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keep this lineup on the floor


----------



## Petey

RJ another hard drive, layup goes down.

Nets down 1, Time Out Spurs.

Starters please?

Btw, Jackson's bucket in the 4th was the 1st bench points of the night.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

just the fact that this is the NBA makes regardless if we win or lose but to say this game is over makes wonka and Carter15 morons!!!


----------



## XRay34

59-58 Spurs

Nets 1/12 from downtown

If we went 3/12 which is still pathetic 25%, we would be up 5

Thanks Cliff


----------



## purplehaze89

RJ Crankin' it up!


----------



## HB

Brooklyn said:


> Mr. Mark " Handle" Jackson lose the ball Nazr with an ugly shot
> 
> Kidd miss the 3 get the Rebound
> 
> *RJ with an Awesome dunk, " Hey Duncan smile for the picture"*


LMAO! we seriously should start a Mark Jackson quote thread


----------



## Sánchez AF

Carter rest after a shaky 3rd Q. RJ step up...


----------



## XRay34

Why doesnt marc jackson pass

ever notice that? this is why he dont play much

whenever he touches ball its either a shot right away or a post up where he shoots some weak baby hook.

pass the ball bro


----------



## JoeOtter15

if anyone is doubtful u can come to me bacause i will tell you the nets will win every game. ESPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEECIIIIIIIIALLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

Keep this lineup on the floor!!!!!!! If it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## squaleca

and if we do win i think they should be banned!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

Carter15Nets said:


> Why doesnt marc jackson pass
> 
> ever notice that? this is why he dont play much
> 
> whenever he touches ball its either a shot right away or a post up where he shoots some weak baby hook.
> 
> pass the ball bro


at least he made unlike the other bums


----------



## AJC NYC

Why doesnt Vince get calls 
EDIT


----------



## JoeOtter15

hello 11th loss San Antonio


----------



## squaleca

keep carter and nenad on the bench i dont think so!!!


----------



## Jizzy

squaleca said:


> and if we do win i think they should be banned!!!




They do it every game. We all got to get used to it


----------



## Sánchez AF

Hbwoy said:


> LMAO! we seriously should start a Mark Jackson quote thread


Hehehe, Second that.

We can pull this one


----------



## XRay34

Kidd only 4 assists but 12 freakin rebounds


----------



## JoeOtter15

mark you freeking bumass


----------



## Petey

Game on again.

Duncan is fouled by Jackson.

Good foul.

1st Nets team foul.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> Why doesnt marc jackson pass
> 
> ever notice that? this is why he dont play much
> 
> whenever he touches ball its either a shot right away or a post up where he shoots some weak baby hook.
> 
> pass the ball bro


maybe that's why he doesn't play much.


----------



## JoeOtter15

manu is wearing a new jersey towel cuz he knows we own him!


----------



## mjm1

get jackson out of there!


----------



## squaleca

remember Parker aint in the game!!!


----------



## jarkid

we are only down by 1 ! go nets !!!!!!!!!! go go go


----------



## Jizzy

Stop fouling Marc


----------



## Sánchez AF

Jax With the Soccer Foul i mean the foul.

and guess what another one hehehe.

Hes doing good on Tim but that Shots is money for Duncan


----------



## Petey

Jackson now fouls Duncan again.

3 fouls in 5 minutes.

Last was a bad foul.

Parker to Manu, Manu to Bowen, to TD.

Duncan hits.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd only 4 assists but 12 freakin rebounds


Kidd should stop posing as a power forward and run his Nets.


----------



## mjm1

get carter in there!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

THANK YOU 0lD MAN


----------



## Sánchez AF

Matuzalen Robinson with the Jump Shot

Kidd gets the ball, Bowen with the Foul


----------



## Petey

Robinson from Kidd, Nets down 1.

NVE to Horry, to Bowen.

Parker can't hit the 3.

Kidd gets the board.

Kidd is fouled by Bowen.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

That's what I'm talking bout'!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

lol at cliff just watching

hes so lost please take him out and put krstic in keep marc jackson in least he boxing out


----------



## JoeOtter15

vince is back!!!


----------



## Sánchez AF

Yeah Mr Cliff


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nets take the lead!


----------



## Jizzy

Mr. Cliffy!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

Nets With The Lead


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Cliff on the pick and roll, HITS!

Nets up 1.

NVE hits the 3.

Spurs back up 2.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nick for 3 all net how do u leave him fn wide open for 3


----------



## jarkid

neoxsupreme said:


> Kidd should stop posing as a power forward and run his Nets.


he is a center in nets !! and cliff ! nice


----------



## JoeOtter15

nick i will shoot u ******


----------



## Sánchez AF

Exel with his 2nd triple.

Vaughn *Chaz* First points


----------



## Petey

Where is Carter?

RJ to Vaughn, Vaughn hits, nice ball movement tonight.

Duncan fouled... on Cliff.

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15

vaughn is great, next isiah thomas (not gm)


----------



## Jizzy

Jaquey Vaughn!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

yes td is GONE, but will be back, but it wont matter


----------



## XRay34

i fn hate tony parker


----------



## Sánchez AF

Duncan to the Locker room ?

Hes has flu maybe he need clean his nose


----------



## Jizzy

Vc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

vc wide open 3 brick

nets 1 for 14 from 3

whata joke


----------



## JoeOtter15

VC WITH THE TIP

i love vince


----------



## Petey

TD is going to the locker room.

Parker gets to the rim again.

Spurs up 2.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ to Vaughn.

Vaughn to RJ.

RJ to Carter.

Misses the 3.

RJ board.

RJ with the jumper and Carter flushes the offensive board.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Carter !!!! 4 point for him in the second half.

BS Call on Cliff


----------



## jarkid

Carter is struggling again.


----------



## JoeOtter15

ARE YOU ****ING ME??? FoUL!?!?


----------



## XRay34

ooooooooh gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood

4 point swing cause of late call


----------



## Sánchez AF

Parker hits both.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

bull**** call on Cliffy, and everyone knows it.


----------



## Jizzy

These refs suck. Big time


----------



## Phenom Z28

These guys are cracking me up :rofl: 

"That's enough Bill..."

"If you're the NJ security you just walk away..."

"OK!!!"


----------



## JoeOtter15

timeout nets


----------



## Petey

Cliff called on a foul, Nets 4th team foul.

Kidd holding Cliff back.

Parker at the line, hits the 1st.

68% FT shooter?

Hits both.

Our luck?

Nets time out.

5:59, Nets down 2; 68-66; Spurs.

-Petey


----------



## Sánchez AF

Cliff with a dirty mounth lol


----------



## Vinsane

ks like cliff picked up a t


----------



## XRay34

fn refs man

was 66-66 nets woulda had like 5 on 3 woulda scored
68-66 nets
now 68-66 spurs cause of it

4 point swing

f'n refs, now 4th team foul on nj also.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> ooooooooh gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
> 
> 4 point *swing* cause of late call


you really should stop that, oh its a "so and so swing"


----------



## jarkid

Brooklyn said:


> Parker hits both.


it's unusual.


----------



## AJC NYC

THATS ALL BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

quote from Clifford Robinson


----------



## squaleca

VC starting to look like kobe stop taking 3's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

oops double post


----------



## JoeOtter15

nets will win, i gauruntee it


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Funny how when the Spurs had Carter all tied up by his arms, there was no call...


----------



## AJC NYC

Nets are gonna win

as a matter of fact we did win already


----------



## XRay34

1/14 threes

they look nervous it seems, i mean the vc 3 the release was awful same with padgett/cliff

ESPN? Spurs? why so nervous all of a sudden.


----------



## JoeOtter15

Krstic All Star said:


> Funny how when the Spurs had Carter all tied up by his arms, there was no call...


its funny how gay the refs are


----------



## Sánchez AF

7.7% from 3pt land How bad is that hehe


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Man, Carter has got to work on his 3 point shot or he's going to be embarassed in the all-star game.


----------



## Jizzy

The refs are bs


----------



## XRay34

VC 8 for 22
RJ 4 for 11


----------



## squaleca

we wont win without VC going to the line!!!


----------



## JoeOtter15

omg not another commercial, fix the fraking clock


----------



## Sánchez AF

jarkid said:


> it's unusual.


Yup, .680% on the season


----------



## jarkid

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Man, Carter has got to work on his 3 point shot or he's going to be embarassed in the all-star game.


his jumper has been so bad.


----------



## JoeOtter15

vinsanity-z-da-man said:


> Man, Carter has got to work on his 3 point shot or he's going to be embarassed in the all-star game.


have you not been watching the nets this whole season?


----------



## XRay34

crazy train


----------



## Sánchez AF

Whats Up with the damn clock


----------



## Jizzy

Oh snap, we're going old school


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

All of Carter's jump shots are stop and pop fade aways. I bet if he rose up like shooters such as Rose or Allen, he would easily make his shots.


----------



## neoxsupreme

These Nets and Spurs games are awful. Even the Finals 3 yrs ago were somewhat unbearable. So mesy, ugly. It was like one of the lowest scoring series ever.


----------



## Sánchez AF

A little off topic But Mavs and Nuggets should be a good game


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I guess we're just really good defensively. Offensively, tonight is another story.


----------



## jarkid

damn, the timeout nets is calling now is as long as half-time !


----------



## XRay34

PATHETIC! thats why we need a wilcox/swift/ely type player


----------



## purplehaze89

Vince can't hit them all the time. He's a great three point shooter. His jumper just isn't falling today. And its not like he isn't attacking the basket. He needs to start drawing contact in the lane though.


----------



## JoeOtter15

i want to cry

robinson how do u miss LAYUPS YOU PIECE OF ****


----------



## Sánchez AF

Big chance here damn... bad pass.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Brooklyn said:


> A little off topic But Mavs and Nuggets should be a good game


 I'm hoping the Nuggets pull off the monster upset. Go Nuggets... I mean Go NETS!!


----------



## XRay34

what the F!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1

HE was fouleddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Jizzy

That sucked


----------



## JoeOtter15

this game:

jefferson=scrub

he better turn it on cuz the nets are winning this game


----------



## purplehaze89

dammit jefferson. Turnover no. 245678


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Why the Hell is Krstic still on the bench?


----------



## Petey

...

RJ throws it away... 

Duncan and Manu are back.

Manu to the line on a reach in by Robinson.

Where is Krstic?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

what is this bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane

rj has no court vision vince was right next to him shoulda passed to him instead he thrrows a wild pass to kidd


----------



## Sánchez AF

Carter15Nets said:


> PATHETIC! thats why we need a wilcox/swift/ely type player


Easy i've seen Wilcox miss layups a lot of times 

Manu miss first
Manu hits second


----------



## XRay34

f cliff robinson


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

What the HELL IS THE SCORE?????


----------



## Sánchez AF

C'mon we need defense


----------



## jarkid

Stop Making Turn Over ! Richard Jefferson, Or You Are Far Away From All Star Game.


----------



## Jizzy

We should have kept Vaughn in. terrible shot by VC


----------



## XRay34

vince awful shot what was that


----------



## HB

Where is Nenad!!!


----------



## XRay34

and thats the game folks


----------



## Petey

Manu is 1 of 2.

Spurs up 3.

Carter w/ the off balance jumper.

Spurs ball.

Parker's floater rims out, Duncan gets the ball back.

Duncan finishs.

This man is sick?

Nets call TO. Spurs up 5.

-Petey


----------



## KingofNewark

Wasted posession after wasted posession......


----------



## Sánchez AF

High low pass to Duncan Spurs by 5


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Where is Nenad!!!


He was playing so well!!! Why not play him Frank??? :curse: :curse:


----------



## JoeOtter15

guys dont wrroy the nets will win


----------



## Jizzy

What the **** was that by VC? One of his worst shots ever he's taken


----------



## XRay34

vc playing with no confidence whatsoever
8 for 23 and the release on his shots show no confidence

cliff cant finish layups and nets cant reb

but the difference has been the 3p fg where nets 1/14, spurs 6/18


----------



## jarkid

Vince Carter is a bad jump shooter.


----------



## squaleca

tell me about it 40 year old man playing 36 min did MJ even play that much!!!! man frank!!!


----------



## wonka137

I demand frank is fired right now! Why is RJ in the game? why isnt krstic in the game? why is carter taking it up court? What the **** is wrong with this team!!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Time people, time?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Still close game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Frank has mismanaged the game in the fourth quarter. Nenad goes for 12 in the first half, and gets nailed to the bench in favor of a misfiring Robinson!?! Bad move, and stupid as well.


----------



## purplehaze89

someone climb on Carter's back and slap him on his silly bald head until he says he refuses to take a stupid off balance jumpshot.


----------



## Jizzy

The Spurs are just mentally tougher then us and have a chamionship pedigree. They know when and how to close games


----------



## wonka137

maybe I'm missing somthing but Krstic played good defense unlike that piece of crap we have in there now -- no the spurs have a coach 50 times better than that retarded POS frank thats why they are better than us


----------



## XRay34

we suck on friday night


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic also had 2 steals and 2 blocks in the first half, and contested a bunch more... Frank is a fool.


----------



## XRay34

omg vince!


----------



## Jizzy

Another terrible shot by VC


----------



## mjm1

vince is pathetic


----------



## XRay34

vc 8/24, 16 pts

24 shots to score 16 pts


----------



## jarkid

Carter's jumper = 2/17.

f you , carter.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Oh boy, Close shot but only that.. 

Carter its playing bad the second half only 4 pts.

We need someone to step in. 

Manu is a lucky mother ****er


----------



## Petey

Carter off balance, 2 of 12 in the 2nd half now.

Parker w/ the board.

NVE takes it down the lane, out of bounds, but still Spurs ball.

Manu... ball fake, misses, RJ touches it last as it goes out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

f this

werent meant to win this game thats all i got to say

rj cant even reb that


----------



## XRay34

LMAO another OReb

f thiiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## Petey

Parker miss?

Duncan w/ the long board.

Nets need a damn stop...

Bowen hits the 3 off NVE's pass.

Spurs up 8, their largest lead of the night.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

game over, sucks.


----------



## XRay34

and there it is

took 1 min off clock and came up with 3 points

game fn over streak over


----------



## Jizzy

Just sit there Thorn. Watch every game as we get out rebounded and you still won't get a pf. ****


----------



## KingofNewark

Where the F*** is Nenad? Dagger by Bowen!!!


----------



## mjm1

******************


----------



## AND1NBA

Carter15Nets said:


> LMAO another OReb
> 
> f thiiiiiiiiiiis


 Leave then *****


----------



## squaleca

nenad better be hurt oh man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplehaze89

somebody find Vinsane and tell that idiot this is what happens when Vince takes every shot.


----------



## XRay34

VC 8/25 16 points nice

loser always suks in big games


----------



## Jizzy

****in game over.


----------



## justasking?

I don't understand why Krstic is out of this game.


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, Manu fouls him.

Only Spurs 2nd team foul.

Carter over TD... no.

Manu resets.

Duncan off the window.

Spurs up 10.

2 to go.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

biggest lead of the game 10


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Guys haven't played well tonight, but this one's on Frank for mismanagement.


----------



## wonka137

if I had the chance I'd beat frank to the brink of death


----------



## Sánchez AF

Awesome Carter two and the foul


----------



## XRay34

Spurs ended our:

10 Game 2003 Playoff win streak
10 Game win streak in 2005-2006
12 game home win streak in 2005-2006


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, hits and is fouled.

His first free throws of the night.

Carter hits.

Nets down 7.

Nets gonna go to the foul marathon again?

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

oh my god frank has to be fired now!!!


----------



## VCFSO2000

purplehaze89 said:


> somebody find Vinsane and tell that idiot this is what happens when Vince takes every shot.


Wrong.

This is what happens when he takes 17 jumpers.


----------



## krsticfan325

Why The **** Does Carter Keep Taking Shots Even When He Can't Buy One?

He Killed Us Tonight. We Made A Run At The End Of The Third Without Him In, And He Comes Back In And Screws Everything. I'm Extremely Disappointed In The Way He Played Tonight, He Needs To Know When Enough Is Enough.

Our Offense Tonight Was Iso ****ing Carter Chucks.


----------



## AJC NYC

suprise suprise this is the only ****ng time Vince gets to the line

edit


----------



## XRay34

ownage


----------



## Petey

Bowen with the leaner... rims in.

Carter to Vaughn?

No.

Parker runs out... hits and going to the line with 1:09 left.

-Petey


----------



## AND1NBA

Is Krstic hurt?! Where is he?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Ok game over. Vaugh with an aweful shot


----------



## KingofNewark

Worst ****ing 2nd half I've seen by the Nets all year.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Frank ****ed up royally tonight. There's no excuse for him. Idiot.


----------



## Petey

Krstic is now back?

Hits.

Spurs time out?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Nets hit 70+!!!!!!!! DO THE AARON WILLiaMS FIST


----------



## squaleca

i cant believe frank would play a 40 year old 40 min vs Nenad!! under 30 especially shooting 7 for 11 its like frank wanted us to lose this game!!!


----------



## AJC NYC

i think the only reason the spurs have so many wins is becuase of the fact that the refs be edit  the players from the spurs


----------



## Vinsane

well we lose this thanks alot refs vince was foulded so many times tonight it didnt make any sense


----------



## NR 1

and now nenad is in the game...late Frank..


----------



## krsticfan325

Krstic has his best half of the season, and then basically sits for the entire second half...when we can't generate any offense? Does that make any sense?


----------



## purplehaze89

L. Frank lost us this game. Where was krstic. Seriously. jacques Vaughn in crunch time? Amazing.


----------



## mjm1

petition to fire frank NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## HB

Sigh* guess the outcome of this one wont be positive


----------



## justasking?

Krstic All Star said:


> Frank ****ed up royally tonight. There's no excuse for him. Idiot.


Lawrence Frank... why, why, why???? Krstic was playing well!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## squaleca

i hope some reporters ask him about this i wanna hear his answer!!!!


----------



## XRay34

Vinsane said:


> well we lose this thanks alot refs vince was foulded so many times tonight it didnt make any sense


vc 9/27 19 pts

time for u to take viagra cause the performance he had tonight isnt going to get u hard


----------



## AJC NYC

Vince only went to the line once

and drived it in like a millons times


----------



## Krstic All-Star

justasking? said:


> Lawrence Frank... why, why, why???? Krstic was playing well!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


Again, no excuse whatsoever. Even the announcers have been noticing it.


----------



## AJC NYC

the nets got robbed


----------



## Petey

Krstic fouls Nazr?

No on Carter.

2 Free throws.

Carter's 2nd.

Carter is lined up as the PF.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

I cant beleive this i am not one really to go against the refs but the kissed spurs *** tonight it wasnt even bowens defense on vince it was the refs swallowin ther whistles


----------



## XRay34

spurs make opposing teams fans depressed

they so boring and always fn make teams look like shiet


----------



## squaleca

bruce foul vc 4 times behind the 3 point line please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## XRay34

here come the vc stat padding


----------



## Petey

Nazr hits both.

Carter jumper.

Hits.

Nets down 10.

Carter has 21 now.

Nets w/ the strip instead of the foul...

Couldn't do that before?

Anyway Spurs ball out of bounds.

Spurs call TO.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC

wow is true what Mark Cuban says that the Spurs get so many calls


----------



## mjm1

vince carter its too late, why cant you just carry the team to victory??????????????????????????????


----------



## Sánchez AF

people leaving da HOUSE !!!


----------



## XRay34

vc suks all game and when games out of reach he goes 2/2 5 pts
ya when no pressure he does his thing

do it with pressure u pos


----------



## JCB

o well


----------



## neoxsupreme

I HATE the Spurs! :curse:


----------



## AJC NYC

are u a nets fan or even a Vince carter fan Carter15nets


----------



## XRay34

antoine wright = bum


----------



## mjm1




----------



## KingofNewark

Don't blame the Refs the Nets were out coached AGAIN by Popovich!!!


----------



## Petey

Now the Nets are not fouling.

Carter has it... Wright has it taken away by Parker.

Nets w/ a season low at home tonight.

73.

Spurs win 83-73.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

What was wright doing on the break


----------



## purplehaze89

neoxsupreme said:


> I HATE the Spurs! :curse:


They are one well oiled machine. They know how to deliver down the stretch. Wait for their chance and then deliver the dagger. Happens all the time.


----------



## Sánchez AF

Good Effort Antoine show the Rookie-ness hehe


----------



## AJC NYC

vc doesnt suck the spurs do 
edit


----------



## Krstic All-Star

#&^$%#[email protected]# Frank. This was ridiculous.


----------



## purplehaze89

L. Frank needs to be bludgeoned and crucified on the lockerroom wall. 

Bring back Lenny Wilkens! :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

KingofNewark said:


> Don't blame the Refs the Nets were out coached AGAIN by Popovich!!!


The Nets would've been outcoached by Big Poppa tonight... Frank was abysmal.


----------



## NR 1

curly should have played a lot more..frank :curse:


----------



## squaleca

man its hard to play against good teams look at kobe 5 for 22 against dallas!!!


----------



## jarkid

damn u , lawrence frank, you don't let nenad krstic play in 4th quarter, so that we can not score !


----------



## AJC NYC

**** the spurs too hell
edit  Tim, edit  Tony, edit  Manu, edit, all the spurs


----------



## Sánchez AF

Carter15Nets said:


> antoine wright = bum


lol Was just a play.


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Well you live or die by the three as they always say.


----------



## squaleca

u know why the spurs are so good cause the way pop makes his substitutions and how he dividides the time amongst his players so their fresher than their openents!!!!


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

Oh yeah, and our bench sucks *** as well.


----------



## neoxsupreme

I bet ESPN regrets getting this game. Terrible.


----------



## purplehaze89

Lets bring Lenny "The Koala" Wilkens out of retirement. Who's with me?


----------



## Sánchez AF

Awful calls. 0.77% from 3pt land = L


----------



## neoxsupreme

purplehaze89 said:


> Lets bring Lenny "The Koala" Wilkens out of retirement. Who's with me?


He's familiar w/ Vince.


----------



## squaleca

how many min do u think CR would have gotten? if he was on the spurs??


----------



## vinsanity-z-da-man

I don't ever see "Laura" Frank gaining that type of respect in the near future, on account of him being a midget and that time and time again, his substitutions have been horrendous.


----------



## Farmer77

Carter15Nets said:


> antoine wright = bum


Shhhh, don't tell the other teams that. He's still good trade bait.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Spurs' trio > Nets' trio
Spurs' bench > Nets' bench
Pop > Frank


----------



## DASKCREW1

PEOPLE WE GOT OUTPLAYED ON EVERY SENSE OF THE WORD JUST LOOK AT HOW MANY TIMES THEY SHOT THE BALL AND GOT THE REBOUND AGAIN AND AGAIN THAT'S JUST PAINFUL TO WATCH, NOW I CAN'T EVEN SLEEP GOOD TONIGHT! WE NEED WILCOX OR SOMEBODY REALLY BAD. :curse:


----------



## neoxsupreme

squaleca said:


> how many min do u think CR would have gotten? if he was on the spurs??


honestly, none


----------



## Jizzy

DASKCREW1 said:


> PEOPLE WE GOT OUTPLAYED ON EVERY SENSE OF THE WORD JUST LOOK AT HOW MANY TIMES THEY SHOT THE BALL AND GOT THE REBOUND AGAIN AND AGAIN THAT'S JUST PAINFUL TO WATCH, NOW I CAN'T EVEN SLEEP GOOD TONIGHT! WE NEED WILCOX OR SOMEBODY REALLY BAD. :curse:




Totally agree 100%. It made me wanna throw up seeing how many times they got the ball back and now it's gonna be hard to sleep.


----------



## squaleca

i dont know about thier trio being better they just have a top notch system and a dam good coach!!!


----------



## squaleca

well yea what do u expect with a 40 year old out there 40 min of course were gonna get out rebounded!!!


----------



## DASKCREW1

jizzy said:


> Totally agree 100%. It made me wanna throw up seeing how many times they got the ball back and now it's gonna be hard to sleep.


I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN'T GET NO SLEEP EVERYTIME WE LOSE! ANYWAYZ ANOTHER THING PEOPLE BASHING VC THE MAN WAS TRYING TO CARRY US BUT THAT'S REALLY HARD TO DO WHEN YOU BEAT ONE GUY AND TWO MORE SHOW UP IN YOUR FACE, EVERYTIME HE HAD A LAYUP ONE OF THEIR BIG GUYS MADE HIM CHANGE THE SHOT IN THE AIR AND HE WASN'T GETTING NO CALLS SO HOW CAN YOU SCORE LIKE THAT?


----------



## Air Fly

Krstic 4 rebounds and so Cliffy had 5....VC and RJ had more rebounds than both.

Lack of frontcourt still Nets biggest need.


----------



## Petey

squaleca said:


> well yea what do u expect with a 40 year old out there 40 min of course were gonna get out rebounded!!!


The Spurs has 3 more rebounds than the Nets over the course of the game.

The Spurs had 1 more offensive board than the Nets.

The offensive droughts were the bigger problems.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

DASKCREW1 said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN'T GET NO SLEEP EVERYTIME WE LOSE! ANYWAYZ ANOTHER THING PEOPLE BASHING VC THE MAN WAS TRYING TO CARRY US BUT THAT'S REALLY HARD TO DO WHEN YOU BEAT ONE GUY AND TWO MORE SHOW UP IN YOUR FACE, EVERYTIME HE HAD A LAYUP ONE OF THEIR BIG GUYS MADE HIM CHANGE THE SHOT IN THE AIR AND HE WASN'T GETTING NO CALLS SO HOW CAN YOU SCORE LIKE THAT?




If we lose a winnable game, then I can't sleep. If it's a blowout either way, I just forget it and dream about some of my former teachers.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Petey said:


> The Spurs has 3 more rebounds than the Nets over the course of the game.
> 
> The Spurs had 1 more offensive board than the Nets.
> 
> The offensive droughts were the bigger problems.
> 
> -Petey


When one of your offensive leaders from the first half is bound to the bench for the second, offensive droughts will result.


----------



## DASKCREW1

Petey said:


> The Spurs has 3 more rebounds than the Nets over the course of the game.
> 
> The Spurs had 1 more offensive board than the Nets.
> 
> The offensive droughts were the bigger problems.
> 
> -Petey


YES ALL THOSE NUMBER LOOK GOOD BECAUSE OF WHAT THEY DID B4 THE 4 QUATER BUT GET ME THE 4 QUATER NUMBERS PLEASE! THEY WERE JUST BEATING OUR A** THE ENTIRE QUATER. :curse:


----------



## neoxsupreme

jizzy said:


> Totally agree 100%. It made me wanna throw up seeing how many times they got the ball back and now it's gonna be hard to sleep.


A Nets loss always kills my day so I want to get to bed to forget about it and look forward to the next game.


----------



## Jizzy

neoxsupreme said:


> A Nets loss always kills my day so I want to get to bed to forget about it and look forward to the next game.



Yea me to. I wanna get to our next game fast as possible so we can get on the winning track again.


----------



## HB

Nets are just not on SA's level its just that simple. They have tons of depth, look at the way they execute, they rarely have to work hard for a basket, they can basically get anything they want. Tony parker is in a league of his own, no one can contain him period. And their bigs...their bigs...I wont even go into details


----------



## Vinsane

on the bright side vince is still due for a big game


----------



## hugeeug

also don't forget that collins, as useless as he seems, was out this game. for normal teams a guy like collins being out probably won't make a huge difference, but for us it does. there's no argument, we have one of the worst benches in the league with robinson being our only consistent offensive contributor. when we have a guy like collins out it makes for a big change, cuz now robinson has to play starter and jackson plays more minutes, which pretty much sucks.

im sad we lost but was impressed by our team defense this game.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Tonight the Nets showed why they're a good team but will never be a great team with this line-up. It doesn't matter if you change the coach, this lineup is incapable of getting to the Finals.


----------



## pinoyboy231

the atmosphere at CAA is AWESOME you can really feel da love lol 

but there were so many spurs fans yo


----------



## Ron Mexico

one post for good luck


----------



## neoxsupreme

Vinsane said:


> on the bright side vince is still due for a big game


Yeah but I'd rather see a big game from Vince against great teams not teams we can already beat when we play like crap.


----------



## Phenom Z28

God that 2nd half gave me nightmares last night 

Anyway...in statistical news, Uncle Cliffy moved into a tie with our own commentator Mark Jackson in career games played.

9. Elvin Hayes - 1,303
*10. Clifford Robinson - 1,296*
10. Mark Jackson - 1,296

After the loss the Nets are on pace for a 44-38 record on the season.


----------

